# Silvertop Ash Deadfall Natural ~ Wildwood



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are some progress photos of a Natural I decided to start today while waiting for my little Indian Rosewood PF to darken up in its bath...

Man this stuff sands up smooth! Takes a while however...I still have about 3-4 hours of sanding before I hit it with some linseed oil and wax. I gave it a trial today with a spot of linseed and this is some sweet looking grain!

It had a couple of natural curves and gnarly spots in it, which really lock the hand in (left hand), so I left it all in place, deciding to leave as is (instead of laminating some contrasting wood for a palm swell).

Ill get a final photos up when shes finished. Really enjoyed today!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Great colour streaks


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Re the streaks, they are weird! More than likely fungal or viral staining, or 'mineral' i think they call it.
The wood is super dry. Should bring out a nice pattern when stained!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Love it! That will finish up beautifully, and the shape you gave it is excellent. Great job! :wub:


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

...great work - love those naturals!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Wildwood said:


> Re the streaks, they are weird! More than likely fungal or viral staining, or 'mineral' i think they call it.
> The wood is super dry. Should bring out a nice pattern when stained!


Yep, I reckon that's fungal staining. The initial stages of spalting, I suppose.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Im so jelous I want some of that sexy wood! Im going forking after the doctor, today we find out. Boy or girl, names colt/greenlee.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey WildWood! Great looking Natty! can't wait to see it after the BLO!!! Should be visually striking with the grain and colors!!!

like how the one fork looks webbed to the handle!!

Very nice craftsmanship!! Finished pic soon I hope!

Fwv2


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice natty fork buddy


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Really cool lookin fork. Can't wait to see it all finished up!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow on the colors, the beauty of nature at the hands of a craftsman, like it!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

very nice! i like the big Opinel too.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

great wood, great fork and great work, thanks!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the streaks are uniquely pretty, something only nature can create. its like a rainbow of beauty. the streaks seem to sorta blend into each other. i cant wait to see it when you finish the rainbow/streaked slingshot.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Man, I really like the fork and like I said, I can't wait to see it with some oil on it.... That leather bag is nice too dude! But I keep coming back looking at the Opinel Saw! LOL. I have looked at one on amazon, its the 6 3/8 saw. I really like the pocketable design and practicality of it. Perfect for some stealth fork hunts in the city  Oh my, I'm also looking at a little Opi 6 for around 12$ can't beat that. Is that the knife in your pic? Is the Opinel 12 saw is a little smaller than the 6 3/8? The no12 saw is listed for about 35$. I want one i want one i want one!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Get one! I was blown away by its performance...not sure on the No. Of the knife, but equally as good. The No. 12 is big, not as big as my Laplander but as you say, excellent for pocket or cargo pants carry.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome, thanks man! I'm gonna do it! Now hurry up and finish that fork!! :neener:


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Ps, that leather bag was a gift from a mate, from Blackwidow bows. Fits the traditional theme of Naturals I think.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol! Will do, but my medallions have been on order for nearly 8 weeks and are still mot made! Can not finish it completely without it.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

medallions? looks like you already got a little logo thing going? is that the medallion you're talking about...? your avatar?


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep, similar....


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> Im so jelous I want some of that sexy wood! Im going forking after the doctor, today we find out. Boy or girl, names colt/greenlee.


congrats there brother of wood and rubber very happy for you and yours i hope for only the best for yall ten fingers and toes fat pink and wiggly best of luck


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

really nice fork and i really like your opinels


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a beautiful wood, great colour and texture. I would like to see it finished.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

That really is pretty


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> medallions? looks like you already got a little logo thing going? is that the medallion you're talking about...? your avatar?


My wife emailed me and said that they have arrived! ...said they look brilliant, so can not wait to see them. I guess Ill be finishing some up when I get home next.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

That is one sexy looking slingshot !


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Im back on deck and decided to set one into one of my board cuts during lunch, a little difficult on such a concave/coved area, but slow and steady won! Apologies for crappy iPhone pic...now for the Ash Natural
.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

very cool, cant wait to see the finished natural , nice one.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a sexy thing! Where did you get the badge made? I need something like that for work.



Wildwood said:


> Im back on deck and decided to set one into one of my board cuts during lunch, a little difficult on such a concave/coved area, but slow and steady won! Apologies for crappy iPhone pic...now for the Ash Natural
> .


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Ill PM you mate. Expensive, but very well done


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

That's a nice one!

And glad to see a product made in France in Australia


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wildwood said:


> Im back on deck and decided to set one into one of my board cuts during lunch, a little difficult on such a concave/coved area, but slow and steady won! Apologies for crappy iPhone pic...now for the Ash Natural
> .


Very nice Logo! I like it!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Joseph, whats made in France?

Ash, PM in 3,2,1....


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

your Opinel knives


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you all. I finished this one up tonight and will post in a seperate thread later with photos.

The Natural has been sanded down to 0000 and is currently in BLO. The grain has surprised me to no end!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Pretty pimp dude. I like the medallion. Even has a little TM down there


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

joseph_curwen said:


> your Opinel knives


Of course!!!!!!!! 

The #12 saw is an essential bit of kit! Excellent performance....

Thanks for the comments Joseph!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Pretty pimp dude. I like the medallion. Even has a little TM down there


LOL! Good eye!

Unintentional, it snuck through on the proof, but, a welcomed mistake.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Its finished! ....and I am over the moon with the results of the BLO bath...

Ill post up some pics tomorrow, after several coats of Beeswax/polish.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wildwood said:


> Its finished! ....and I am over the moon with the results of the BLO bath...
> 
> Ill post up some pics tomorrow, after several coats of Beeswax/polish.


Hurry up! I've been dying to see this fork completed.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Wildwood said:
> 
> 
> > Its finished! ....and I am over the moon with the results of the BLO bath... Ill post up some pics tomorrow, after several coats of Beeswax/polish.
> ...


 :yeahthat: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

I could not edit the first thread to add the photos for some reason, but I am happy with this fork! 

More photos here;

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24018-mountain-ash-natural-wildwood/


----------

